# Huge Stiper Concrete Ships



## fishjerky (Nov 25, 2007)

They're here! As of Saturday AM the cows have come home! Spot and cut bait right against the ships! Go get em.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

There are concrete ships in Vermont?


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

fishjerky said:


> They're here! As of Saturday AM the cows have come home! Spot and cut bait right against the ships! Go get em.


One nice fish caught on an eel with several yakkers fishing all day....the ships sure are crawling with em.

It should be real good in a few weeks.


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

u guys yak out to the concrete ships? where do u launch from the park?


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Yep.


----------



## fishjerky (Nov 25, 2007)

No, but there are Vermonters in Virginia!


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

what are these concrete ships?opcorn:


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Thanks for the report. 

I might take that 5,000' paddle Monday.

Just curious. How big was that fish?


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Jaron15 said:


> what are these concrete ships?opcorn:


They were part of a project to build hulls out of concrete, as there was a shortage of steel during WWII I believe. There are 4 if I remember correctly anchored off of Kiptopeake. You can launch at the Kiptopeake campground... you can't miss them from the boat ramp.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

I thought you were called "Vermits"


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

I've seen three reports since Thanksgiving. Two skunks, one party with six guys that managed one fish. Thae party seems to be at the High Rise, but I ain't paddling there...


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

...


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm waitin' to try them 12" Gulp Saltwater eels out there. 

Just to see if they work. 

I heard the boaters got cobia on em this year.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Aint Just Fishing*

We used to go over there and hunt Pidgeon & Dove on those ships. They hold alot of birds/fish on/around them, or atleast they used to......PEACE OUT


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

is a yak the only way to fish the concrete ships?


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

*Yep*

Yep!


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

*con ships*

Does the action predominantly only take place during the day or is thier a good bite at night
Thanks


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

I think there are actually 9 concrete ships at Kiptopeke. Concrete ships were first used around WWI, but since concrete sucked back then they didn't do well. During WWII they decided to try again as there was superior concrete available, they held up well. Although one ship sank with all hands after colliding with another ship and shattering like glass.... 

I think there's a resteraunt/fishing dock made out of one on the West coast, or maybe it's up in New England, can't remember. Kiptopeke's were planted there as a breakwater for the ferry, once the bridge was built there was no longer a need for it and now it's just a great place to catch fish.

If I've done it right, this link should take ya to a satalite pic of the Concrete Ships at Kiptopeke.
http://maps.yahoo.com/broadband#mvt=s&trf=0&lon=-75.991359&lat=37.164763&mag=3


----------



## bassassasin (Nov 7, 2003)

As I am a great big fat fella on a yak, and the yak is an older W/S Ride and is like paddlin a bus how far out are they and would it be smart to try it? Thanks
ASSASIN


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

I have been to Kipto. many times and know where the ships are. The question I have is, do you guys reckon it's do-able with two peeps in a 17' canoe?


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> I have been to Kipto. many times and know where the ships are. The question I have is, do you guys reckon it's do-able with two peeps in a 17' canoe?


Back in my young and dumb days I woulda probably done it.Wouldn't think about it now thought.Would think to much of the peeps now that I'm older and slower.


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

fishjerky said:


> They're here! As of Saturday AM the cows have come home! Spot and cut bait right against the ships! Go get em.


I smell a CaptKayak. I don't know why you would care anyway, a guy caught a 42" rockfish out at TCC on a spot head. Go get em CaptKayak!


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

craney island i believe

http://content.hamptonroads.com/story.cfm?story=137530&ran=244549


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> I have been to Kipto. many times and know where the ships are. The question I have is, do you guys reckon it's do-able with two peeps in a 17' canoe?


Personally, no, but I'm conservative. I was out there once last January--front passed through mid-morning and it went from slick to 4-ft seas (inside) in a heart beat. Fun paddle back in. A canoe would have been...interesting.


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

fishjerky said:


> They're here! As of Saturday AM the cows have come home! Spot and cut bait right against the ships! Go get em.


where did you get that tidbit of info? six guys and one striper is not a homecoming. have you fished the area? please, do tell


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

kq6 said:


> where did you get that tidbit of info? six guys and one striper is not a homecoming. have you fished the area? please, do tell


TKAA


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

duh cory, i was asking the thread starter.
ken c


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Can you say 'members board' sorry Tom, I couldn't help myself.  And for the record I like this smilie better for the times when you're pulling someones chain


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Everyone knows the slobs are bein' caught at the Coleman... tight lipped SOBS :beer:opcorn:


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

I heard there was a monster bite at the ODU reef.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

Grommet said:


> Personally, no, but I'm conservative. I was out there once last January--front passed through mid-morning and it went from slick to 4-ft seas (inside) in a heart beat. Fun paddle back in. A canoe would have been...interesting.


Conservative huh ??? Aint you the same guy that paddled 3+ miles across Magothy Bay looking for the 3 stooges  in 2ft crap, side to, loaded with gear . Then slept in a sauna with some fat guy....LOL...Anytime Grommet that chit was crazy....PEACE OUT


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

TugCapn said:


> Conservative huh ??? Aint you the same guy that paddled 3+ miles across Magothy Bay looking for the 3 stooges  in 2ft crap, side to, loaded with gear . Then slept in a sauna with some fat guy....LOL...Anytime Grommet that chit was crazy....PEACE OUT


I sure as chit wouldn't've done that in a canoe either.

And it was closer to 4ft chop in the channel, that's why it took me so long to cross--I was looking for a spot that wasn't so crappy. Finally I said to myself, "Self, quit being a p**sy and cross the f**king channel". So I did.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

Grommet said:


> I sure as chit wouldn't've done that in a canoe either.
> 
> And it was closer to 4ft chop in the channel, that's why it took me so long to cross--I was looking for a spot that wasn't so crappy. Finally I said to myself, "Self, quit being a p**sy and cross the f**king channel". So I did.


HAHAHAHAHAHA, You aint right dude.


----------



## ov-yaker75 (Jun 3, 2005)

Grommet said:


> I heard there was a monster bite at the ODU reef.


yall stay out of my hood!!!!!


----------



## ov-yaker75 (Jun 3, 2005)

TugCapn said:


> :Then slept in a sauna with some fat guy....LOL...Anytime Grommet that chit was crazy....PEACE OUT


ewwwww........ please tell me you were doing this:beer:


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

ovyaker75 said:


> ewwwww........ please tell me you were doing this:beer:


There wern't room on the kayak for :beer:. Since the POLka king was kind enough to share a tent, I didn't have to bring one and packed more ice.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

Grommet said:


> There wern't room on the kayak for :beer:. Since the POLka king was kind enough to share a tent, I didn't have to bring one and packed more ice.


And NO the ice was'nt to numb his butt.


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

fishjerky said:


> They're here! As of Saturday AM the cows have come home! Spot and cut bait right against the ships! Go get em.


Jerky, I call bs on you being there. If I'm wrong, say I'm wrong and I'll say I'm sorry but I think you are just a POS troll with nothing better to do.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

I sit here wondering if this , just mayby, is how the California gold rush got started.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

J_Lannon said:


> I sit here wondering if this , just mayby, is how the California gold rush got started.


What? with spot heads & cut bait


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

erfisher said:


> Jerky, I call bs on you being there. If I'm wrong, say I'm wrong and I'll say I'm sorry but I think you are just a POS troll with nothing better to do.


now now,there is no room for that chit here.take it back over to your little board.org


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

baitslingin said:


> now now,there is no room for that chit here.take it back over to your little board.org


That's gonna go over well. Should do wonders to foster the 'us' vs. 'them' mentality.


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

hey poppy, its all good, just dont need any of the drama he's bringin. so hush


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

Retracted.

You like the man-drama, you fuel it.


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

Grommet said:


> Retracted.
> 
> You like the man-drama, you fuel it.


well said


----------

